# My 'I Love Specktra' Collection



## shygirl (Oct 25, 2005)

This was my collection around the time I joined specktra sometime in late May:








This is my collection as of today (and still growing):
The Container:




The Face Stuff Drawer (top):




The Eye Stuff Drawer (middle):




The Lip Stuff & stuff that wouldn't fit otherwise Drawer (bottom):




The Pigment Sample Case (top view):




The 'What Pigment Was That Again' View (flip over):


----------



## dreams (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool stuff!!! It take me a hell lot of time to buy any makeup ---reason why I don't have much..lol


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

You've got a nice collection!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

look at what specktra can do to an innocent girl in 5 months! lol.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks!

Breathless, you have a cool myspace page!


----------



## user4 (Oct 31, 2005)

nice collection... i need to get pics of my pathetic little collection up here!!! i need a bin to put all my stuff, but i dont think i would fill one up quite like u did!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_look at what specktra can do to an innocent girl in 5 months! lol._

 
Indeed! I don't think I'd be able to fill up one of those cool organising thingies.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 2, 2005)

*lol*
Most of them were impulse purchases after seeing a lot of the FOTD looks on here. I duplicated some but didn't take pictures. My fav. member looks are by Jeanna, jokerskick, and Juneplum.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice!!


----------

